# WWI US Army Tool Bag recreated



## Bozman (Jun 1, 2020)

WWI US Army Bicycle Tool Bag recreated for my 1917 Columbia Military Model Bicycle. Close to 200 hours of research, historic photograph mensuration, pattern developing and prototyping. I'm pleased with the results. I will take pictures of it mounted on my 1917 Columbia Military Model when I get a chance. 














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2020)

pretty snazzy!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks great! Nice work.


----------



## blackcat (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello Boz;
She is superb beautiful work!
I started also my tool bags, i miss the curls.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi @blackcat 

When you say 'Curls', do you mean 'Locks' (or fasteners).

Cordialement,

Adrian

(I'm always impressed with Serge's english, he knows how bad my French can be!) (-:


----------



## blackcat (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello Adrian;
Oh yes, sorry i was not so far 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks fantastic Boz!  Are you going to create the U.S. rifle holder next?


----------



## Bozman (Jun 2, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Looks fantastic Boz!  Are you going to create the U.S. rifle holder next?



One day when I can find a machine to stamp them out. LOL! Typical Americans, they have to have a fancy, complex multi-curved stamped steel rifle carrier. Not like the easy to fabricate British one.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 2, 2020)

Bozman said:


> One day when I can find a machine to stamp them out. LOL! Typical Americans, they have to have a fancy, complex multi-curved stamped steel rifle carrier. Not like the easy to fabricate British one.



We hope someone finds a box of NOS examples!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 2, 2020)

Quite nice 'ol Chap!


----------



## Bozman (Jun 2, 2020)

I'd love to find that magical crate of unissued rifle racks.........stranger things have happened......heck I'd be happy with just finding one!


----------



## Bozman (Jun 2, 2020)

Here are some pics of it mounted on my 1917 Columbia Military Model and original star toe clips mounted on the pedals. 

Next step will be the hardest and that will be restoring my spare Troxel saddle with new leather. This will save wear and tear on my original saddle.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

